#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Catering Paloma Blanca

## Paloma Blanca

Paloma Blanca is een jong en originele catering onderneming.
Wij onderscheiden ons van de rest omdat wij ernaar streven van elk feest een origineel en memorabel gebeurtenis te maken.


Wilt u iets passend bij uw geboortefeest, iets nieuws proeven of net dat unieke maken aan u bruiloft feest laat ons u dan adviseren. De dames bij Paloma Blanca zijn exclusief in het bedenken en ontwerpen van een unieke gelegenheid, laat ons u overtuigen.


Naast de vele arrangementen die wij aanbieden staan wij volledig open voor het stellen van een op maat gemaakte gangen menu. 


Bij PB weten wij hoe belangrijk het is om met een passende prijs te werken.
En daarom hanteren wij een erg scherpe prijs, een prijs passend voor elk budget en feest.

Volg ons op Facebook.

----------

